# Small Parnis Watches?



## Londondecca (Jul 23, 2009)

I have been looking at a quite a few of the Parnis range and they do look great, however I prefer smaller watches eg 36mm, is there a similar range to Parnis but smaller?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

They seem to be mostly available on ebay so it would be worth doing a search there to find out :wink2:


----------



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

Come on, no jokes on 'Small Parnis'. I'm dissapointed. LOL.


----------



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

allaction said:


> Come on, no jokes on 'Small Parnis'. I'm dissapointed. LOL.


Why would there be jokes? It's not the size of your Parnis that matters; it's how you wear it that counts. :hypocrite:


----------

